# Advantage to PR for Retirement visa holder?



## JasonS (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a SA Retirement visa issued for the standard 4 years, 3 years remaining.
What are the main advantages to getting a PR visa, if I can just renew the retirement visa every 4 years?

It seems it takes 2 years for the PR, and then I may be subject to income taxes?
I know with the PR I can get a SA ID and driver's license, but why do I really need those?
With my current visa, I had no problems getting a bank account, leasing a flat, and purchasing a car. I don't intend to work in SA or start a business.

Thoughts?


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

JasonS said:


> I have a SA Retirement visa issued for the standard 4 years, 3 years remaining.
> What are the main advantages to getting a PR visa, if I can just renew the retirement visa every 4 years?
> 
> It seems it takes 2 years for the PR, and then I may be subject to income taxes?
> ...



It may be that you have peace of mind when legislation is being changed when you already have a PR.Plus there are still some services like Iwyze insuarance where they still insist on ID.But if you financially sound you can continue on visas no much hassles.


----------

